# Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?***CLOSED***



## Roy (May 27, 2002)

Anyone know how many colors and/or designs are commercially avaliable (seperate from company logos..whole different area of collecting!) for the Mini Mag 2AA flashlight? I was on the www.zbattery.com and other web sights looking for the "Flag" model and found 13 colors available for sale (this does not include the 4 NASCAR designs)! Think I might have found a new area of collectables! 

Here's what I found so far:

Black*
Red*
Blue*
Purple/Violet*
Dark Green*
Camo*
Silver*
Pewter/Gray*
Flag (US Flag)*
Lime Green*
Orange*
Gold*
Light Blue#*
Pink#
Dark Blue/Purple*
Sponsered Designs
Many NASCAR designs

A history of Mag Lite Mini Mags from a book on Flashlight Collecting; http://www.finishes.com/news/collect.asp

* = Have in my posession
# = acording to the folks at Maglite, these aren't in production anymore.


----------



## lightlover (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

Well, there are probably hundreds of designs made altogether. Mag Instrument will make special editions, different (cosmetic) designs or colours for large customers.

As to what they produce for regular sales, the full catalogue is @ http://www.maglite.com/index.asp 

I think you've got most of them covered actually - ah, there is also a kind of bronze-coloured one.

Incidentally, our own CPF moderator, *flashlightbook* aka Bill Utley has written a superb book about flashlights.
(See Topic: A Brilliant Book about Flashlights - at Last !! @ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=22&t=000191 ) 
The Schneider book has some info and nice photos, but Bill's is way ahead.

lightlover


----------



## sflate (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

Check this out:
Americana


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

I have 2 gold ones (two different 'gold' colors, one new, and one old), a bronze colored one and an electric blue one.

I also have an electric blue one with silver end caps (bezel cap and tailcap) that was marketed and sold though Fleet Farm, under the Varibeam name. The barrel has very small scribed lines running the length of the light, instead of the more common knurling. Only one I've ever seen like that.


----------



## sflate (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

I did a quick search on Ebay for 'minimag' and found these for sale:

Nascar Multi-colored

Enron

USA Flag

Mercedes

Guess?

Ski-Doo

Tyco / ADT

Michelin

And that was only the AA Minimags!

There's also a ton of Nascar Driver models (Rusty Wallace, Dale Earnhardt Sr/Jr, Tony Stewart, Jeff Gordon, Bobby Labonte, Richard Petty, etc..)

Anyone else have 'Corporate' Gift minimags?

I'm also looking for the Orange AA Minimag. I did a search and see them offered in various countries (except USA)


----------



## DonL (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by sflate:
*Check this out:
Americana*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

Native American Indians are "icons"?





Just kinda strikes me as a bit "strange", that's all.


----------



## aso (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by sflate:
*...
I'm also looking for the Orange AA Minimag. I did a search and see them offered in various countries (except USA)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


A couple of weeks ago on ebay I saw an orange minimag produced for Yellow Trucking for auction. I don't think anyone bid on it, it might come up again


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

I was watching that Yellow Freight minimag also. Unfortunately, it went for $26.99!

Why did it fetch such a high price?

Yellow Freight minimag


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

Saw some Tony Stewart NASCAR AA mini Mags on e-bay today. They are either Gold or Orange, hard to tell which. I bid on one as I need either color. Got a DARK blue (it looks dark purple in some light) one from Galls in New Zealand.


----------



## sflate (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

I looked at Galls in New Zealand but the shipping prices looked high. How much was the minimag and how much was shipping to the US? (Of course I'm assuming that's where you shipped it)


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

It was $18.50 + $10.00 shipping. That's US dollars. Expensive, but collecting has its price. They sent me e-mail informing me of the price in US dollars and the cost of shipping and asking approval to ship at those prices. I did inform them that I was a collector so they wouldn't think I was completely nuts.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

Here is a picture of all the AA Mini Maglites that I have so far. Still need a Gold, Lime Green, Pink and a complete (or the battery tube) of a Light Blue minimag.






By the way, I made this picture by putting the flashlights on my HP4400C flatbed scanner and scanning them! Worked Great!!


----------



## sflate (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

Nice collection Roy! Do my semi-colorblind eyes deceive me or do you have 2 purple ones (each end)? What color is the second from the left? Is that the Orange one? I have a couple of orange ones and mine don't look quite like that.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

The one on the far left, in room light , looks to be a Navy Blue...very dark blue...but in bright light it appears dark purple...darker that the one on the right. I would call the second one on the left, orange...the gold is very pale in color. Thought I had a gold minimag that I won on e-bay, but it turned out to be a AAA minimag. It was a very pale version of the orange one. The orange on actually has NASCAR's Tony Stewart's autograph on it.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

Mr. Roy,

Since you have a large number of 2AA Mags, where is the best place to get them? I have one so far, and am looking to buy more. I appreciate your help. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## shiftd (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

fry's, target, wallyworld, costco, virtually any store that carry electronics will carry Mag's
you just have to look around


----------



## Roy (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Mini Maglite (2AA) colors?*

Please consider this Thread closed. See "AA Mini Mag Collection" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

